
Computer Programmers:     Occupational Outlook Handbook::     U.S - ScottWRobinson
https://www.bls.gov/ooh/computer-and-information-technology/computer-programmers.htm
======
anon49124
_Employment of computer programmers is projected to decline 7 percent from
2016 to 2026. Computer programming can be done from anywhere in the world, so
companies sometimes hire programmers in countries where wages are lower._

Also, this lacks consideration of automation of programming itself when deep
learning can listen to users and build interfaces and APIs directly and faster
than any human ever could.

